# It was bound to happen.



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2014)

I guess they were right.....


----------



## Falcon (Jan 10, 2014)

What's on second?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2014)

I Don't Know is on third.







Classic stuff!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 10, 2014)

On man that's great Pappy!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 10, 2014)

Falcon said:


> What's on second?



Tch,  it's spelled Wat now, pay attention.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)




----------

